# Any advice on the ICE structured interview?



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi,
I took the test for Immigration Enforcement Officer, passed, and now i'm scheduled to have my structured interview (oral board) soon.
Anyone have any tips on how to prepare, what to expect, what kinds of questions I'll be asked, etc.
I'm tempted to post this with a "scared looking" smilel face icon but I have yet to reach that level of message board hipness!
Any info you might have would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

If you havent already you should be recving a packet from Twin Cities. Included might be a tenative job offer but that means nothing since you will still have to pass the oral board, medical, background checks, etc. Did you select your three locations?

As for the oral boards...._listen_ _carefully to every question._ Dont give lengthy drawn out confusing answers. Be short and concise. Dont try to guess the rules and regs answer-give what YOU would do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

USMCTrooper said:


> If you havent already you should be recving a packet from Twin Cities. Included might be a tenative job offer but that means nothing since you will still have to pass the oral board, medical, background checks, etc. Did you select your three locations?
> 
> As for the oral boards...._listen_ _carefully to every question._ Dont give lengthy drawn out confusing answers. Be short and concise. Dont try to guess the rules and regs answer-give what YOU would do.


Thanks for the tips!

I got a packet with all the forms in it (background questionaire, delaration for federal employment, etc.), and it had a letter that said "Notice of Tentative Selection". Is that what you mean by "job offer"?
I took the medical. I expect that I passed with no problems but have yet to hear anything.
Also, I haven't been asked to pick locations except for when I took the test. I chose the east coast (from Conn. to Maine).
The process has been moving rather quickly. I hope it keeps up!
My oral board is next week.
I'll definitely listen to the questions and keep my answers concise and truthful!
Thanks!


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Yes that is a tentative "offer".


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

USMCTrooper said:


> Yes that is a tentative "offer".


Well that's good! Nothing tentative about my acceptance of it!


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

Ah, it's Immigration Enforcement Agent, not Officer. Don't drop that one on them at the interview, it might show that you don't know much about the job and turn them off.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

K9Vinny said:


> Ah, it's Immigration Enforcement Agent, not Officer. Don't drop that one on them at the interview, it might show that you don't know much about the job and turn them off.


You're on the money there!
I know it's "agent" not "officer" but it's very easy for me to switch the two in conversation.I'm not sure why!
I think i'll snap a rubber band on my wrist every time I do; to try and get it straight.
Thanks.


----------

